# Updating documents means no ubering



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

My car registration is expiring next month, paid renewal, received the renewed-car registration, uploaded it to uber.

last night when I opened the app and went online, it said that i had to choose different vehicle. (Missing document on current vehicle).

Got a text from uber : there's an issue with your CA vehicle registration (Registration NOT YET EFFECTIVE) 

Well of course it's not effective yet, but I have been driving for two months for uber, and I submitted a VALID car registration when I signed up. 
when I uploaded the RENEWED vehicle registration, they SHOULD have my current one in file.

Lets say car registration expires on may 2nd, i have to wait until may 3rd to submit the renewed-one ? They need sometimes to review and approve .. So means no ubering when in process ?

Anyone experience the same ? Or .. What did i do wrong ?
I am going to upload both car registration and see what they say ...


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

IndoUber said:


> My car registration is expiring next month, paid renewal, received the renewed-car registration, uploaded it to uber.
> 
> last night when I opened the app and went online, it said that i had to choose different vehicle. (Missing document on current vehicle).
> 
> ...


I lost a couple days when my old insurance ran out. I guess they did not notice I had already uploaded the Metromile info. SO I had to upload again and wait the 2 days before being back online.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Have you sent an email? Sometimes the CSRs at über lack common sense


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Good lord. Someone wasn't paying attention. We have to have specialized training in order to approve documents but that training seems to be failing hard.


----------



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

Beur said:


> Have you sent an email? Sometimes the CSRs at über lack common sense


Not yet, will send one now


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Happened to me with my insurance renewal, as well. They sent an e-mail or notice saying it was about to expire, so I uploaded the new information. It was about a week before the actual renewal, and I missed about 2 days of driving. I uploaded it again the day before the renewal date, and sent an email. I didn't lose any work then. My registration renews next month, so have to do that crap all over again.


----------



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

From CSR :

Thanks for reaching out! No worries, your documents are pending because our team is reviewing them. There is no need to worry about this, since it looks like they are all uploaded correctly.

Thanks for your patience while we review your documents, and our team will let you know if there are any problems. Uber on! 

All the best,


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

IndoUber said:


> From CSR :
> 
> Thanks for reaching out! No worries, your documents are pending because our team is reviewing them. There is no need to worry about this, since it looks like they are all uploaded correctly.
> 
> ...


That is an auto response. Respond to that email to reach an actual person


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Tell them to send your email to the activations team right now. What that is is a rep trying to get credit for a ticket when they can't do anything with it. In the future, upload the documents and send an email right away. When they say that it will be approved, let them know that you want your email sent to the activations team right away so that they will get approved.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

kane said:


> Tell them to send your email to the activations team right now. What that is is a rep trying to get credit for a ticket when they can't do anything with it. In the future, upload the documents and send an email right away. When they say that it will be approved, let them know that you want your email sent to the activations team right away so that they will get approved.


 Very well put citizen Kane.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

kane said:


> Tell them to send your email to the activations team right now. What that is is a rep trying to get credit for a ticket when they can't do anything with it. In the future, upload the documents and send an email right away. When they say that it will be approved, let them know that you want your email sent to the activations team right away so that they will get approved.


Truth. If the agent had even looked at the docs it would have seen the problem.


----------



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

update :

Hi A*****!

I have approved your registration and activated your account. Let me know if I can help with anything else!

Best,

N*****

*Uber Support*


----------



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone ...

What i learned : expect delay when submitting documents, email support.

Total lost ubering : 1 day
Respond from customer support : 1 day


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

IndoUber said:


> Thanks everyone ...
> 
> What i learned : expect delay when submitting documents, email support.
> 
> ...


Daing, you lost $142.86!


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not sure how other States/Provinces do the Vehicle Registrations, but here in Quebec, the document will have a 1 month overlap between the last month of current and first month of new document.

My current vehicle registration document expires on May 31st, 2015, but I will expect my new document to arrive soon which will have a date of May 1st, 2015 to May 31st 2016. Doesn't California work the same way?

djino


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a 4 year extension sticker on the back of my drivers license (if good driving record, it automatically renews via mail). 

Everything went well when signing up with Uber and sending them a copy of the back of the license along with the front. Then every 3rd week would get an email about my "expired license". These people are so stupid, just be thankful they're not drivers.


----------



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

djino said:


> I'm not sure how other States/Provinces do the Vehicle Registrations, but here in Quebec, the document will have a 1 month overlap between the last month of current and first month of new document.
> 
> My current vehicle registration document expires on May 31st, 2015, but I will expect my new document to arrive soon which will have a date of May 1st, 2015 to May 31st 2016. Doesn't California work the same way?
> 
> djino


Was sent renewal form (if i'm not mistaken) 2-3 months before expiration date. Mailed it back with payment and I got my registration card.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I try and upload sometime after the weekend (assuming no huge midweek events) when I know if I'm forced offline for a day or two while they review it won't matter too much.

Theoretically if valid documents are already there they should queue the new documents for review rather than overwriting the existing and taking you offline until they review...but that would mean some logical coding work.


----------



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I try and upload sometime after the weekend (assuming no huge midweek events) when I know if I'm forced offline for a day or two while they review it won't matter too much.
> 
> Theoretically if valid documents are already there they should queue the new documents for review rather than overwriting the existing and taking you offline until they review...but that would mean some logical coding work.


And that means they need big data server to keep all jpg files


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have learned to email in my documents instead of uploading documents. That way it doesn't have the wait time


----------



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I have learned to email in my documents instead of uploading documents. That way it doesn't have the wait time


Will they accept that ? Via email ? Well good to know, will try that next time.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

They have for me.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

IndoUber said:


> My car registration is expiring next month, paid renewal, received the renewed-car registration, uploaded it to uber.
> 
> last night when I opened the app and went online, it said that i had to choose different vehicle. (Missing document on current vehicle).
> 
> ...


You can continue to Uber while "pending" as long as your old documents have not hit their expiration date. Get'em to Uber as soon as possible, not as late as possible.


----------

